# They’re Back!!!  (After 17 Years)



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

*They’re Back!!!  (After 17 Years)*​


It doesn’t seem like that long ago, but 17 years ago Locusts were all over My House, just before they left us.
The noise they make, by the Thousands is nearly unbearable. It’s actually almost the same “Tinnitus” noise I hear in my ears "24/7/365"
Day & Night, only these are 1000 Times as loud.

Mrs Bear took some pretty good Pics, so I’m posting them for anybody who doesn’t get to see these things.

This is the first time we noticed the actual holes they came from when leaving the Ground, to visit us.

*Note:  These are actually "Cicadas", but by Habit, we always called them Locusts. The real Locust, we always called "Flying Grasshoppers".*


Bear


Here you can see the Holes from whence they came from beneath the Earth's Surface.  All those dark dots are holes:







All those Brown spots are the empty shells they leave behind:






Here's a Close-up of one of the Cute Little Guys:






A wider View:
On Top A Full Grown Locust.
On Left a Deserted Locust Shell.
On Right seems to be one in between the change:


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 1, 2021)

Cool pics! I know they are loud as heck here.
Jim


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 1, 2021)

When I was a boy in Texas we collected locust shells.  I think there were more than one species and some were  cicadas.  We have only a few species in Wyoming,  I think I have some imitations in my fly fishing box.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 1, 2021)

I dont miss those at all.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Jun 1, 2021)

Looks like a Cicada to me. Yes they are very loud.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2021)

They are loud as hell here right now! They make great bait for fishing!


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 1, 2021)

Haven't seen any here yet , but last time they hatched the yard looked like it was strafed by an A-10 warthog .


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 1, 2021)

Slap some on the grill and let us know how they taste!


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 1, 2021)

I read about the 17 yr hatching but we haven't seen any around here. We get a variation every year and find their empty casings everywhere.
Birds love them.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 1, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Slap some on the grill and let us know how they taste!


Maybe a Honey Mustard Glaze?


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh man I don’t miss those. Growing up in Ohio we would get them towards the end of summer. That’s how I knew school was about to start. That noise is annoying


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hated them way back in NJ years ago, and going to be hating them this year.  They haven't hit us in Ga yet, but's it's coming.  North Ga is getting them now I think, so it's coming soon.  I've got ringing in 1 ear at a time, so maybe their noise will balance things out for me, lol.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 1, 2021)

Haven't seen any here yet bear but I'm sure it won't be much longer now that your seeing them, really not looking forward to it.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 1, 2021)

This year is cicadas. Thankfully, they aren't nearly as destructive as locusts.  Just started hearing them the other night myself.

[They are most definitely edible]


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 1, 2021)

Keep them in PA John. We don't want them here.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Cool pics! I know they are loud as heck here.
> Jim



Thanks Jim!!
I would think anybody close to going Nuts, can be taken over the top by the noise.

Bear



thirdeye said:


> When I was a boy in Texas we collected locust shells.  I think there were more than one species and some were  cicadas.  We have only a few species in Wyoming,  I think I have some imitations in my fly fishing box.



Yup---We used to collect them too. I also collected a few Crayfish shells, after I had them in my aquarium for awhile, and they shed their shells. Then they turned from "Green/Brown" to "Orange".
I also used to have a Bass Plug that looked like a Cicada. It was an old one , made of wood, with metal wings. It was antique---Don't know what happened to it.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 1, 2021)

Ok, so I now have one good reason for living in Minnesota. Those little sobs don't come this far north!!!


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2021)

Yup, we'll be getting them soon. The cool weather has slowed them down some.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Ok, so I now have one good reason for living in Minnesota. Those little sobs don't come this far north!!!




Hmmm---I was wondering who gets them & who doesn't!!
Thanks.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> I dont miss those at all.



Thank You Rick!!
I knew you could do without them!!




Buffalo Smoke said:


> Looks like a Cicada to me. Yes they are very loud.



I fixed that. I'm used to a lifetime of "Wrongly" calling them "Locusts".
The actual Locusts look like Flying Grasshoppers we have around here all the time.
I use them for Bait.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm guessing that if you're seeing them now, it won't be long before they make their appearence here.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm thinking in the next week or so and the maple in the backyard will be covered in them.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2021)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> They are loud as hell here right now! They make great bait for fishing!



No doubt Bear Jr will be trying one on a hook, if he gets the chance.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Haven't seen any here yet , but last time they hatched the yard looked like it was strafed by an A-10 warthog .



They'll be there real soon, Rich.
Living here in the middle of a Woods, makes it real easy to notice them.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 2, 2021)

Too far north Bear. Tornados and blizzards sure but no stupid ground bugs. Then again our unofficial state bird is the mosquito.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Slap some on the grill and let us know how they taste!



LOL---I know some people eat them, but I don't happen to be one of them.

Bear




smokeymose said:


> I read about the 17 yr hatching but we haven't seen any around here. We get a variation every year and find their empty casings everywhere.
> Birds love them.



They're fun to shoot with a BB Gun, and much easier to hit than a Carpenter Bee hovering off the peak of the house.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## clifish (Jun 3, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I know some people eat them, but I don't happen to be one of them.
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Those carpenter bees are always buzzing my camaras in PA.  Heading up there this weekend, not sure if the cicadas are out over there yet.  Although with all the stone in the ground up there it would be tough to dig many holes.


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When I was a boy in Texas we collected locust shells.  I think there were more than one species and some were  cicadas.  We have only a few species in Wyoming,  I think I have some imitations in my fly fishing box.



I grew up in northern Illinois and never saw a cicada.  I saw lots of "flying grasshoppers", but never a cicada.  Since moving to Texas years ago, it seems like they're around every year; I guess they're a different species than the ones currently emerging back East.

My daughter used to collect the shells too.  She used to find them stuck to trees, bricks on the house, fences, etc.  They always make a heck of a racket, but we seldom saw one alive up close.

One thing I've heard here in Texas is that cicadas are a favorite snack of copperhead snakes.  



mneeley490 said:


> Slap some on the grill and let us know how they taste!



I'm waiting for someone to post a recipe and tell us how tasty they are.   I swear I'd never eat one, but I've heard tell they're tasty fried in butter!


----------



## thirdeye (Jun 3, 2021)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I grew up in northern Illinois and never saw a cicada.  I saw lots of "flying grasshoppers", but never a cicada.  Since moving to Texas years ago, it seems like they're around every year; I guess they're a different species than the ones currently emerging back East.
> 
> My daughter used to collect the shells too.  She used to find them stuck to trees, bricks on the house, fences, etc.  They always make a heck of a racket, but we seldom saw one alive up close.
> 
> ...


An early article I read about the 17 year return said they are edible and it said they taste like seafood.  I'm not willing to be the taste tester on this one.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 3, 2021)

If they're hungry enough human beings can eat just about anything. I'm not that hungry LOL!
However, they say it was a brave man who first ate an Oyster....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2021)

clifish said:


> Those carpenter bees are always buzzing my camaras in PA.  Heading up there this weekend, not sure if the cicadas are out over there yet.  Although with all the stone in the ground up there it would be tough to dig many holes.




For those Carpenter Bees, a few of these are what you need.
Real easy to make, with my Step by Step Below:
Upgraded Carpenter Bee Traps 


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 3, 2021)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Oh man I don’t miss those. Growing up in Ohio we would get them towards the end of summer. That’s how I knew school was about to start. That noise is annoying



Absolutely is Annoying!!

Bear




MJB05615 said:


> Hated them way back in NJ years ago, and going to be hating them this year.  They haven't hit us in Ga yet, but's it's coming.  North Ga is getting them now I think, so it's coming soon.  I've got ringing in 1 ear at a time, so maybe their noise will balance things out for me, lol.



It's a shame they don't drive our Tinnitus out !!!

Bear


----------



## Titch (Jun 3, 2021)

Sure are noisy, I miss them as a background noise.
I grew up with them
Usually when they arrive it signals a  fertile season coming, well down here anyway


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 3, 2021)

Here in the Southwest, when we hear the cicadas then we know the monsoon season is about to start.
I can hear them now.
No wait, that's just my tinnitus.
Sorry.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> An early article I read about the 17 year return said they are edible and it said they taste like seafood.  I'm not willing to be the taste tester on this one.


crustaceans are somewhat similar to insects.. that said, i am not going out of my way to eat one. unless its a mud "bug" (not actually bugs as in insect)


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 3, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> crustaceans are somewhat similar to insects.. that said, i am not going out of my way to eat one. unless its a mud "bug" (not actually bugs as in insect)


I ate what the Aussies called mudbugs in Sydney years ago.  I knew they came out of the ocean.  As I recall, they were quite tasty.  I'm with 

 thirdeye
  though.  I'm not willing to be a cicada taste tester!


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I ate what the Aussies called mudbugs in Sydney years ago.  I knew they came out of the ocean.  As I recall, they were quite tasty.  I'm with
> 
> thirdeye
> though.  I'm not willing to be a cicada taste tester!


I am not sure what Aussies refer to as mudbugs, but around here it is a term for these-








						Crayfish - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



aka Crawfish, Crawdads


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 3, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> I am not sure what Aussies refer to as mudbugs, but around here it is a term for these-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crayfish, crawdads, crawfish live in fresh water.  The Aussies call them yabbies -- at least they did 30 some years ago when I was there.

Here is an article about Aussie "bugs". They look a bit like a crawdad, but they live in the ocean. More meat on them then the typical crawdad, too.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 3, 2021)

Yup that's why I assumed we were talking about different things, or at least different types of cray (there are some saltwater kinds but i have no idea where). no ocean around here but every once in a blue rain I'll see a crawdad.


----------



## Titch (Jun 3, 2021)

Our yabbies live in muddy freshwater, those bugs come from saltwater
We do have fresh water Crays, look like Yabbies but much larger, around the one pound mark

Back to Cicada, Not sure who if anyone eats them, but they would be sweet I bet
Their secretion is very sugary, You get covered in it sitting under trees


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 4, 2021)

I've been reading about them starting to hatch, John, but that's it.  I've lived through "several" 17 year cycles and have never seen one.  Must be they don't come north of the 49.  Can't say I'm real sorry about that!!!  So do me a favor and tell them just how cold winter is up here in Alberta.     
Gary


----------



## Steve H (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm wondering how they'd fair with the bug-a-salt gun. Probably just shrug it off. I'll let you know soon enough!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Haven't seen any here yet bear but I'm sure it won't be much longer now that your seeing them, really not looking forward to it.



I'm sure you'll get yours soon enough, Jim!!

Bear




Hamdrew said:


> This year is cicadas. Thankfully, they aren't nearly as destructive as locusts.  Just started hearing them the other night myself.
> [They are most definitely edible]



Yup---I haven't seen any damage on my property.
However I won't be tasting one any time soon.
I did hear some people eat them---I'm sure they aren't PA Dutchmen.

Bear




gmc2003 said:


> Keep them in PA John. We don't want them here.
> 
> Chris



LOL---I'm handing out little Maps "North".

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I'm handing out little Maps "North".


LOL . Had a neighbor that used to put mothballs along the property line . He said " Every time you spray your house , all the bugs run over here " 
I made a bridge out of the bottom of a shoe box and a sign that said " This way " . 
Put it over the line of mothballs .


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Loud as heck here also but I kinda like it


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> but I kinda like it


Sound like summer to me .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Loud as heck here also but I kinda like it




LOL---I remember 17 years ago, when I'd be driving down a highway with areas of Homes, with Wooded lots between the homes.
With My Truck window open, the sounds were intermittent, and sounded like the following-----"Chheeeeeeeee" "  Silence    "  "Cheeeeeeeeee" "  Silence      " "Chheeeeeeeee" "   Silence    "

It was kind of an "Eerie Feeling".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Ok, so I now have one good reason for living in Minnesota. Those little sobs don't come this far north!!!



I don't blame them!! Too damn cold there!!
Maybe they're there, but refuse to come out of the ground!! LOL

Bear




Steve H said:


> Yup, we'll be getting them soon. The cool weather has slowed them down some.



Yup---Just like our Shad Run up the Delaware.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 4, 2021)

Bear... Just for the record. Yeah it was 98 and humid here today. That's right... Summer sucks here too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

GATOR240 said:


> I'm guessing that if you're seeing them now, it won't be long before they make their appearence here.




Yup---You can't be far behind us.
Right now, looking out my big front windows, from my Recliner, it looks like an attack by dozens of Mini-Choppers. They don't fly real fast)

Bear




Steve H said:


> I'm thinking in the next week or so and the maple in the backyard will be covered in them.



Yup---Won't be long!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

Titch said:


> Sure are noisy, I miss them as a background noise.
> I grew up with them
> Usually when they arrive it signals a  fertile season coming, well down here anyway



That's interesting---Funny I've never heard that one, with all the PA Dutch sayings around here.

Bear




PulledPorkSandwich said:


> One thing I've heard here in Texas is that cicadas are a favorite snack of copperhead snakes.



Hmmm---I've seen them both here, and I would say they deserve each other.

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 5, 2021)

mneeley490 said:


> Slap some on the grill and let us know how they taste!





Hamdrew said:


> ....
> [They are most definitely edible]





Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I know some people eat them, but I don't happen to be one of them.
> 
> Bear


Interesting that there's an article on FoxNews website about not eating them if you're allergic to shrimp...








						Don't eat cicadas if you are allergic to shrimp, shellfish, FDA warns
					

The Food and Drug Administration has a colorful warning for people with a shellfish allergy: don’t eat cicadas.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Interesting that there's an article on FoxNews website about not eating them if you're allergic to shrimp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks GS  !!!
However I didn't need Fox Noise to tell me.
I'm allergic to even think about eating such a Disgusting Creature!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 5, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Here in the Southwest, when we hear the cicadas then we know the monsoon season is about to start.
> I can hear them now.
> No wait, that's just my tinnitus.
> Sorry.



It's funny how similar the noise from these Cicadas is almost exactly like the Tinnitus noise I hear 24/7.
The Bugs are just louder.

Bear




PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I ate what the Aussies called mudbugs in Sydney years ago.  I knew they came out of the ocean.  As I recall, they were quite tasty.




Hmmm, It's funny how there are freshwater creatures that are just like saltwater creatures, accept for their size & their habitat.  Our favorites Freshwater Minnow bait is the "Killifish", and there are also some in the ocean, but they're 2 or 3 times bigger.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I'm wondering how they'd fair with the bug-a-salt gun. Probably just shrug it off. I'll let you know soon enough!




LOL---These beasts would probably Shrug it off, much like Arnold & Rambo  shrug off AK-47 rounds !!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm thinking the same Bear!


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Jun 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks GS  !!!
> However I didn't need Fox Noise to tell me.
> I'm allergic to even think about eating such a Disgusting Creature!
> 
> Bear


I watched Tucker Carlson a couple nights ago and he ate some kind of cookie with a cicada baked into it on camera.  He claimed it was delicious!  Somehow, I'm still not up for trying one.  

Our Texas cicadas are not out yet.  They'll probably come out later this summer.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 6, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> It's funny how similar the noise from these Cicadas is almost exactly like the Tinnitus noise I hear 24/7.
> The Bugs are just louder.
> 
> Bear




John,  you are absolutely right.  
The sound is very similar, it just sounds like they are off in the distance.
When I ask my wife if she hears them, she says "NO! You're just hearing things."


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Loud as heck here also but I kinda like it



We can easily do without this Racket !!

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Sound like summer to me .



LOL---Summer in Hell, Maybe.
I'm glad my Logs are Thick enough to keep the noise out!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Bear... Just for the record. Yeah it was 98 and humid here today. That's right... Summer sucks here too.




Wow!!
That would even be Super Hot for here!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2021)

*NOTICE:*
OK guys---Bear Jr tested the Noise these Cicada make, from his back Deck, above the pond.   He measured them to be 75db.
He measured his vacuum cleaner @ 73db.
Sustained 80db to 90db may cause hearing loss.

Bear


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 7, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *NOTICE:*
> OK guys---Bear Jr tested the Noise these Cicada make, from his back Deck, above the pond.   He measured them to be 75db.
> He measured his vacuum cleaner @ 73db.
> Sustained 80db to 90db may cause hearing loss.
> ...


Hmmm... Kill the bastards. Oh wait the heat wave might take care of that!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 8, 2021)

bigfurmn said:


> Hmmm... Kill the bastards. Oh wait the heat wave might take care of that!




They love the heat.

Right now, looking out my big front windows, they look like Hundreds of miniature helicopters flying all over the place!!!

Bear


----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2021)

Oh how I hate the sound of cicadas. Had to put up with them when I went through Army Basic Training at Fort Jackson, SC in 1975. I recall the Drill Sergeants telling us, "If it gets too bad, put your hearing protection on." It didn't help much, especially when you could feel it in your body.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Oh how I hate the sound of cicadas. Had to put up with them when I went through Army Basic Training at Fort Jackson, SC in 1975. I recall the Drill Sergeants telling us, "If it gets too bad, put your hearing protection on." It didn't help much, especially when you could feel it in your body.




Yup!!
We can't hear much from inside our Log House, because the logs are 8" thick.
However I can hear these damn Cicadas, even with my TV on, and me being more than Half-Deaf !!

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 22, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm sure you'll get yours soon enough, Jim!!


been waiting for them bear but i just read in the newspaper this morning that they aren't around this far north, they were saying that southern Lackawanna county  is basically the furthest they are and they have been spotty there, do ya think ya can mail me a bag or two of them i was really looking forward to a plate of them  ,


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> been waiting for them bear but i just read in the newspaper this morning that they aren't around this far north, they were saying that southern Lackawanna county  is basically the furthest they are and they have been spotty there, do ya think ya can mail me a bag or two of them i was really looking forward to a plate of them  ,




Better get them soon!!
I rarely leave the house, but Mrs Bear said no Noise this morning.
Could be all the rain we had over night, but It's Always Raining around here!!!
Maybe They're busy packing their little Bags!!!

Bear


----------

